# ISO  Schrader Wood Stove Manual



## Sapey21 (Nov 18, 2016)

Help!  We just installed our Schrader wood stove in our garage in our new home (took it out of our old home) and the inspector told us he requires the manual to be present at the time of inspection...but we don't have one.  I have searched the internet with exhaustion just to come up very much empty.  How on earth am I supposed to find the manual for a stove whose company went out of business in the 90s before the internet was even a thing?!?!  Picture of our exact stove is below (but I didn't take the picture).  We live in Colorado and are not yet heavily governed by the new EPA ridiculousness...er...I mean regulations.

Anyone have one they would be willing to scan and share?  I'll pay  Or bake cookies


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 18, 2016)

If you can't find a manual, & there is no rating plate on the stove, 
you must follow the Guidelines of NFPA-211. 
Ask your inspector if he agrees, & if he does,
make sure you meet that criteria.


----------



## Sapey21 (Nov 18, 2016)

Awesome! That's the most hope I've been given all day, thank you so much!


----------



## bholler (Nov 18, 2016)

Sapey21 said:


> We live in Colorado and are not yet heavily governed by the new EPA ridiculousness...er...I mean regulations.


You do realize that those regulations have made for far better stoves that perform better give you more heat out of each peice of wood and make less creosote right?   

But regardless of that like daksy said if it is not listed you can probably get away with just following the guidelines in nfpa 211 for unlisted stoves.  But that all depends on your local codes.  You may be out of luck though some areas required listed stoves for new installs.   And if you are really consider a new stove they really are much much better.


----------

